# Winterizing question



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm installing an irrigation system and I have a question about what you guys that live up north do with the valves and manifolds during winter. On a local forum, several people recommend that after you blow out the system you should also remove the valve manifold and valves and store them somewhere freeze safe.

Is that really necessary? To make that reasonably easy I would need to fit swivel connectors on my poly pipes and I'd need to order them which will probably set me back at least a week. Also I would need to have some sort of connector for the control wires for the valves? I guess I could just screw the poly fitings directly onto the manifold for now and then add a swivel connector between the poly fitting and the manifold later if needed?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I don't take anything inside on my system. I blow out each zone 2-3 times with my air compressor, shut off the water supply inside the house, then leave the petcocks and blowout valve 1/2 open. Been doing that for 4 seasons now, and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

^ exact same procedure here in Minnesota.


----------

